# Boston Whaler low sides



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

I saw what I thought was a Boston Whaler getting gas on Nasa rd1. The hull design was unique in that it resembled a Transport or Gulfcoast. Does anyone know if this is a custom hull (cut down sides) or if this is factory. I looked at various BW websites and saw nothing even close.
It is also possible that I misread the name


----------



## Capt. Harold (Jun 16, 2004)

B.W. did make the low side models but I don't know the time frame during which they were mfg'd and they are beautiful boats. Occasionally you'll see one for sale such as these two.


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks throw a T-top and a power pole on it and that looks like it. The bow did seem to be a little more rounded.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

You see a few around. Great little boats.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

I often get asked who manufactured my boat due to it's unique console and hull design. The boat was made by Rinker but looks identical to a Tran 21 TV and the old Whalers. As far as I know there were only a few made.


----------



## whaler76 (Aug 12, 2005)

Love these boats. Here is ours....


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

*73' outrage 175 suzuki*

Here's mine.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

yep, that's where some of the other hulls got knocked off from, Tran etc.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

was it yesterday (sunday) at 5am??? If so, it was my buddies boat... home built. Looks like the outrage/transport mix... Got a 225yammi and "team Strategy" in red on the sides.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

The low profile Whalers are sure hard to find and next to impossible to buy.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I too like those boats. Would love to pic up a fixer-upper.


----------



## Capt. Harold (Jun 16, 2004)

Check out this link: http://www.hatterasgear.com/73outrage.html. The guy did a real nice job on converting & rebuilding a 1973 19' Outrage.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2007)

1976 to 1979 19' Outrage low profile.

I saw one on Craig's list a month or so ago and called soon as I saw it, it was gone.

Those Whalers sure hold their value.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

wow, never knew whaler made that type of hull. Talk about knock-offs. Theres a ton of texas built boats running that exact design.


----------



## beach (Jun 15, 2004)

*Same cathedral hull design as my Tran Sport......smooth and dry. I am suprised Whaler doesn't make them anymore with the low sides.*


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

beach said:


> *Same cathedral hull design as my Tran Sport......smooth and dry. I am suprised Whaler doesn't make them anymore with the low sides.*


They do make a similar nich hull now as the Dauntless series of boats. But they don't have much in common with the light weight old low profile hulls other than the hull height. Now they're overweight and laden with every accessory you could think of and need 175hp to get any kind of performance from the hull.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

hey don't forget McKee made a hull very similiar to that lol


----------



## dishman (Jan 22, 2008)

How can you tell if these are factory made or project boats?


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Boston Whaler made the Outrage with a detachable top cap up until 1979 or maybe 1980. They did offer the hull from the factory without the top cap on it but most of the ones you see just had the cap removed later. The 19 and 21 Outrage had the cap. You mainly see 19s with the cap off.

The Tran Sport was popped off a whaler. I know the guy in Matagorda who let Tran pop the mold off his Whaler. 

Cool old hulls but they are a little narrow and are short on storage compared to current hulls. They are tough as a boot though. I know a guy who put a 10" jackplate and a 225 on a 19 Low Pro and it held up to it fine. Ran like a scalded dog. I'd love to have one.


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Rhettfish said:


> Here's mine.


Once again Rhett everytime I see your boat on here I want it more and more. That really is one of the sickest sleds I've ever seen. How long is your's and when you gonna sell it to me lol.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

I owned one, actually the first boat pictured in this thread. It's a 1973 Boston Whaler 19 Outrage that originally had the banana top cap and was removed before I bought it. I did a full restoration including all new gelcoat to hull and deck, 2 new fishing decks and restored all teak, upgraded to new electronics and a leaning post. It had a 1989 Yamaha 175 that never missed a lick. I really loved that boat but had more fun doing the restoration than using it every day so I put it on craigslist at 6:45am one morning and had found a buyer by 11am. These boats must be in popular demand and maybe I sold it too cheap! I hope the boat is still getting good use but haven't seen it since.


----------



## poncho n' lefty (Sep 21, 2009)

Tough boats have 21 for sale if anyones intrested, 77 model


----------



## makoman2 (Jan 14, 2006)

.
Had a buddy tell me that Gulf Coast boats designer , worked for Boston Whaler prior to there conception


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Do you need a designer to splash a hull?


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

*best boats ever built*



Makoman1 said:


> .
> Had a buddy tell me that Gulf Coast boats designer , worked for Boston Whaler prior to there conception


 click click click i think i am getting a bite


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

*c,mon*



bayou vista said:


> click click click i think i am getting a bite


 pick the bait up


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

been told that BW let their patent expire, then gulf coast and transport made a mold from a hull and spiffed it up some.

if anyone has an old whaler and removed the top cap, what is involved in doing this? lots of work?


----------



## TheSaltwaterLine (Aug 25, 2009)

I have a 1973 19' that I have owned for 2 years. It is still up at the farm waiting to be finished. I have everything to finish her up but the time. Had gulf coast build me a tunnel and now have a good all around hull. Someday...huh! Here is a photo all tore down and ready to be put back together. Great Texas bay boats - it took me almost a year to find mine and I picked it up in Louisiana.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

Makoman1 said:


> .
> Had a buddy tell me that Gulf Coast boats designer , worked for Boston Whaler prior to there conception


First I've ever heard of that, I guess it's possible, but all Gulf Coast did was "pop" / "splash" a mold of the Boston Whaler and BAM they're in the boat business! It doesn't take a boat designer to do this work, it's called R&D (Research & Duplicate).



monkeyman1 said:


> been told that BW let their patent expire, then gulf coast and transport made a mold from a hull and spiffed it up some.
> 
> if anyone has an old whaler and removed the top cap, what is involved in doing this? lots of work?


Boston Whaler did not let their patent expire, the hull was never patented in the first place. The first protected hull designs didn't come about until 1998 under the Vessel Hull Design Protection Act and it was not retroactive. The hull protection is only valid for a period of 10 years and on the transom of the boat next to the serail number there is a plate that will read "Patented Design" and then list the year it was patented.


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks man, I'm sure I can honestly say "Its not for sale",LOL! How did this old thread come back up?? My boat looks alot better now than it did when I posted that picture 2yrs ago.


Rusty Frederick said:


> Once again Rhett everytime I see your boat on here I want it more and more. That really is one of the sickest sleds I've ever seen. How long is your's and when you gonna sell it to me lol.


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

rusty, 19fter 1973


----------



## Carp (May 21, 2004)

could this be done to this boat??/


----------



## Bledsinger (Oct 7, 2006)

*72 WHALER*

Rides like a Mercedes


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Bledsinger said:


> Rides like a Mercedes


I have a 2001 22' Dauntless and Whalers do ride like Mercedes.

I've ridden in a lot of different types of boats and foot for foot Whalers are as smooth and dry as anything on the market.

Those old low-sides are awesome boats.


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

Absolutely! Thats what mine looked like orginally. That is a fine looking boat you have there. How big is that motor?


Carp said:


> could this be done to this boat??/


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

Hold on, thats a 21fter. I've seen one like that with the sides off, I don't think there is much freeboard left after you take the caps off. The one I seen sure did look sweet though! The rubrail on the 19 doesn't come near as far down, therefore when you take its caps off you still have about a foot of sides left, that boat there you will only have a couple of inches.


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 25, 2008)

found one in Denver (needs a little TLC):

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976...wItem&pt=Power_Motorboats&hash=item4150b62e2b


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

"_side center cosole_" ???? Wow, never seen that before!



Sweetwater said:


> found one in Denver (needs a little TLC):
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/1976...wItem&pt=Power_Motorboats&hash=item4150b62e2b


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Here's mine completely custom rebuild,flush mahogany gunnels,teak floors,3 bait wells,...too much to remember!

http://s31.photobucket.com/albums/c...file/?action=view&current=BoatPictures081.jpg

RL


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Rob,She's comin' along great! How did the tunnels came out?

Richard



TheSaltwaterLine said:


> I have a 1973 19' that I have owned for 2 years. It is still up at the farm waiting to be finished. I have everything to finish her up but the time. Had gulf coast build me a tunnel and now have a good all around hull. Someday...huh! Here is a photo all tore down and ready to be put back together. Great Texas bay boats - it took me almost a year to find mine and I picked it up in Louisiana.


----------



## Sweetwater (Feb 25, 2008)

What do these boats draft?

I have a 1985 montauk 17' that I love, but it can't get back into some of my favorite spots. This model looks like it would be the best of both worlds........Whaler quality and skinny running.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Check this one out

http://houston.craigslist.org/boa/1827970458.html


----------



## TheSaltwaterLine (Aug 25, 2009)

RLwhaler said:


> Rob,She's comin' along great! How did the tunnels came out?


Hey Richard - Tunnel looks fine just need to close her up and get her painted. I have had no time and moved to the coast. The boat is still up at the farm waiting to get finished.

Rob


----------

